# Christian ethical hunter looking for Hunting land, or club!!!!!!



## superman1275 (Feb 6, 2009)

Christian ethical hunter looking for Hunting land, or club!!!!!! Hey guys i just moved to the Hall,Forsyth, Dawsom county are and i am in desperate need of some hunting land. i will abide by any rules. will work or pay or other things to find somewhere. can anybody help me out?? thanks gys and God Bless


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 6, 2009)

*warren county*

Have openings for new members looking to have 15 members total land 1040 ac with a mix of pines and hardwoods with good interior roads dues $ 850 will show land upon request for more info call Bill Cash @ 678-617-0741 or Ron Harris @706-424-6544 
looking for five more members

"THIS IS A CLUB LOOKING FOR BIGGER BUCKS "

will be showing this weekend 02-07-09 call for more info


----------



## HunterDoug (Feb 11, 2009)

We might have what you are looking for.  We have 1269 acres in Wilkes County, 5 miles West of Lincolnton, GA.  Call Brad at 404-725-1584 or Doug at 678-947-0631 and visit our website at www.southernsportsmanhuntingclub.com.  Memberships are $700 each and includes your immediate family.


----------



## Pat Tria (Feb 11, 2009)

We have two more openings to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County. Come visit with us on the weekend of Feb 21 when we've scheduled to do some work on the property. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease a 500 acre timber tract with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year and corn is supplemented. The property also has a beaver pond for the duck hunters. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We hang our hats in an old farmhouse with all of the comforts of home; ie: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 14 members and their families. Annual dues are $1100. Respond via e-mail at tria1@juno.com.


----------



## bowman69 (Feb 11, 2009)

*wilkes co club*

Hunting club in Wilkes co. looking for members. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEER - HOGS - TURKEY
My partner and I just took over a hunting lease in Wilkes Co. GA. near the town of Washington, we are looking for members. The club is 1030 acres of pines , hardwoods and swamp, cover is thick. Home to deer , turkey , hogs , and rabbits. It is open to year-round use , we have a club {trailer} house with rooms available or you can bring your own trailer. The club has elect. but no water. No deer or hog dog hunting. The club has been around for 15+ yrs , we have been members for last 3 yrs. We want to have a good family club to go hunt, relax, and have fun.
Membership will be $ 600 a yr. Give me a call 404-312- 9734 Dave
club will have 23 members. We are showing club every weekend. Club location : 820 Clark Gresham rd., Tignall , GA. (Wilks co.)
need 6 members


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 12, 2009)

3040a. in meriwether co.(qdm). $1000.00 includes family. no hogs(yet). 13 age class pines with 24 creeks/branches.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 12, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Model70 (Feb 12, 2009)

*PM Sent*

900 acres 2  tracts Greene / Taliaferro County PRIVATE LAND
 8 point outside the ears or better QDM 

I-20 East exit 148  HWY 22

old bunk house  with electric and water
Power for campers
100 yard gun range with shooting bench
kids welcome  
Prefer-non drinkers  




18 members @ 950.00   year round access  50 extra for camper power

 send me an email   luns8537@bellsouth.net   I can reply with full rules and some maps

Ken 678-427-8924


----------



## superman1275 (Feb 13, 2009)

any clubs a little closer to home??????????


----------



## BigCountry77 (Feb 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## BigYves (Feb 22, 2009)

Have 250 acres in twiggs county 13 miles outside of Macon. Has 40 acres in food plots 12 stands and hogs, turkey, and doves. Dues are 1000.00. No work days all food plots are maintained and deer feed thoughout the year. Have trailer with 8 bunks, tv, lights water, and restroom. Road system put in and great hunting. Lost three members due to economy. Good christian hunters no drinking. PM me if interested or post. If you need to call me 404-468-1123. Thanks God bless


----------



## Whitetail Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

Check out our club: www.north-america-outdoors.com


----------



## BigYves (Mar 4, 2009)

We are forming a trophy club in meriwether and are looking for individuals whom possess the understanding of that concept. We have 700 acres and food plots, 20 acres of standing corn, harwoods and pines. We also have a campsite available and the dues are 1000 for turkey and deer season. You will also have year aroud access. Hopefully we are not to far from the area that you are looking to travel. This property also has been closely managed for the previous few years.


----------



## Leasehunter (Mar 16, 2009)

*Leasable tracts: Emanuel Co*

200 to 868 acres @ 8.25/acre for lease
Insurance is .14/acre
Good deer & turkey hunting
Hardwoods & Pines
Lease terms 09/01/2009- 08/31/2010
(478) 553-0203


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have openings in Hancock County.  Here is a link to my post.  
PM sent as well.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326431


----------



## gahuntindude (Mar 29, 2009)

*jones county club*

pmsent


----------

